# Worst block or area you ever did?



## VinJuice (Jul 9, 2017)

Worst I ever did was today 55 packages in an area where the houses are built on steep cliffs and mountainous area with lots of treacherous cliffs and curves. This is in the North Tustin/North Santa Ana area. Looks like an exclusive area with lots of upscale homes . Area is heavily wooded so its hard to see the address as they are often hidden by the thick foliage. Many of the homes don't have curbs with painted addresses or any curbs at all, or have their address numbers posted anywhere. You will spend a great deal of time looking for the right house, and GPS is not very precise. The roads are extremely narrow, hilly and steep with lot of hairpin turns. If you are scared of heights, you definitely don't want to look down. One little driving error could send you off the cliff.

To make matters worse most of the homes are on a large plot of land with long driveways. So when you get out of your car to deliver the package expect to do a lot of walking up long steep driveways and walkways. No way this block can be done in 3.5 hours. You would be lucky to complete in 5. Ridiculous. I thought apartments were bad but this is definitely worse.

Makes me wonder how people can live up here. Its scary enough driving up here in the daytime imagine doing it in the dead of night.


----------



## VinJuice (Jul 9, 2017)

oicu812 said:


> I've done that route. Wasn't a big deal. It was my first time in that area. If you don't like that route, try delivering to the Hollywood Hills.
> View attachment 136910


That's not the same area.

See where the roads are going around continuously in circles in the center of the map? And the roads all have names like Panorama View, Alta Panorama, Baja Panorama, and so on. That's the mountain I'm talking about. Your image doesn't show that area. Gets worse when you zoom in, then you start to see a hundred little winding side streets that snake around everywhere and can be a PITA to find.


----------



## VinJuice (Jul 9, 2017)

oicu812 said:


> It's the same general area.


Same city, but not same neighborhood.

You haven't been up the mountain roads I'm referring to so you have no idea what its like.


----------



## VinJuice (Jul 9, 2017)

oicu812 said:


> How many blocks have you done? I've been up and down that "mountain". I've only given you one example of a route I've done there.


You've been to the lower parts which are easy, not to the top. It doesn't compare. But you must be superman, never have a problem with a delivery and always finish with hours to spare! Lucky you always getting the easy jobs.


----------



## Behemoth (Jan 26, 2015)

As I can understand your pain guys, any walking included into delivery thing I see as a benefit. Having a step tracker on my wrist I appreciate any walking to the customer door as a daily routine. Sitting in my car for hours causes me happy to stretch and walk few blocks pulling my nice cart to the customer with their load of crap.
Speaking about the worst blocks? I hate doing 1 hour prime. Lots of miles for a few tips. 2 days ago I did 2 1-hour deliveries withing 2 hour block with no tips. Damn cheapskates.


----------



## Rodz (May 6, 2017)

I've done that route with the panorama streets it does take longer you have to double check make sure your at right house and some people don't even have their house number at all.


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect (Jan 14, 2015)

That's one thing that can be improved upon on there map, have an outline of the house similar to google maps uber / lyft.

I would be tempted to mark the pac, address not found 404. and return it. 

And if you have a long up hill drive way your dam right I'm driving up it. What do I have to do ? Call an uber.  to deliver a case of toilet paper. smh.


----------



## VinJuice (Jul 9, 2017)

Behemoth said:


> As I can understand your pain guys, any walking included into delivery thing I see as a benefit. Having a step tracker on my wrist I appreciate any walking to the customer door as a daily routine. Sitting in my car for hours causes me happy to stretch and walk few blocks pulling my nice cart to the customer with their load of crap.


I don't mind the extra workout, but I do mind not getting paid for it.



Rodz said:


> I've done that route with the panorama streets it does take longer you have to double check make sure your at right house and some people don't even have their house number at all.


There should be a law to make addresses clearly marked and visible on the house.

But Amazon treats the area like any regular block not considering that it takes more time to deliver than normal houses. They could charge people who live in these places extra for delivery. Its a high income area so its not like these customers couldn't afford it. But instead they choose to make their drivers do extra work without compensation.



Amsoil Uber Connect said:


> And if you have a long up hill drive way your dam right I'm driving up it. What do I have to do ? Call an uber.  to deliver a case of toilet paper. smh.


Don't forget to bill the customer for the fare.


----------



## Shangsta (Aug 15, 2016)

VinJuice said:


> There should be a law to make addresses clearly marked and visible on the house.


Lol



VinJuice said:


> They could charge people who live in these places extra for delivery


Again lol. Welcome to independent contracting. Amazon knows someone else will take the block and not complain about it


----------



## Ryan Do (Apr 17, 2017)

I was here a few times and once again yesterday morning. 50 packages. I think i have less stop than you but still need 2 hrs and 10 minutes to finish. It was a 3.5 hr block.


----------



## Movaldriver (Feb 20, 2017)

My worst route was the day a lady told me (nicely) I should hurry out of the area because it was not a safe place for white people!! That's just sad.


----------



## strongarm (May 15, 2015)

Dt Austin only had 24 but my first two addresses had about 8 each. I have a dolly which helped but I had to find each individual. I had no idea where to park the first garage I was at gave me a ticket. The second garage charged me $14. Those two took me 2 hours and I was in no mood to continue. I returned the rest.


----------



## tone17 (Sep 9, 2016)

Today, 3.5 hour block, 63 pax. 95 % apartments. Took me 4.75 hours. **** that.


----------



## CatchyMusicLover (Sep 18, 2015)

Yeah I saw a couple that looked like they had tons of apartments.....I managed a 3.5 with only one apartment. Still 55 stops though or something so still took longer than almost all 3 hour blocks.


----------



## Movaldriver (Feb 20, 2017)

Yesterday mostly apartments and business stops. Two apartment complexes had several buildings with different address for each. Would take me out of complex to make a couple of deliveries then back to complex for different building. Realized what was happening so checked itinerary it would have had me back there 4 separate times. Then my last stop took me back to an apartment I had already delivered one to earlier, same exact customer! For some reason the 2 weren't listed together. Also had a business with 5 deliveries that was showing up as 3 different stops, all separately on the itinerary.


----------



## Ryan Do (Apr 17, 2017)

Ryan Do said:


> I was here a few times and once again yesterday morning. 50 packages. I think i have less stop than you but still need 2 hrs and 10 minutes to finish. It was a 3.5 hr block.


Well, i went back to this place yesterday with 5 more packages and the block is only 3 hour instead of 3.5 like the other day. So sad....


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect (Jan 14, 2015)

Movaldriver said:


> Yesterday mostly apartments and business stops. Two apartment complexes had several buildings with different address for each. Would take me out of complex to make a couple of deliveries then back to complex for different building. Realized what was happening so checked itinerary it would have had me back there 4 separate times. Then my last stop took me back to an apartment I had already delivered one to earlier, same exact customer! For some reason the 2 weren't listed together. Also had a business with 5 deliveries that was showing up as 3 different stops, all separately on the itinerary.


That sounds like a route from he!!. Where was that ?

I kind of like the idea of each building having a different address, (until the one your looking for has a big tree covering the #), it's like having a building # that is never on the address label when the apt #'s have consecutive #'s and you still have to figure out which building apt is in,ugh .


----------



## Movaldriver (Feb 20, 2017)

It was in Redlands on Barton road across from the VA Hospital


----------



## crimson.snwbnny (Nov 24, 2016)

thursday! 3hr block from 5p-8p.... 
1st delivery wasnt even within the city limits. it was about 20miles out... i was driving on dirt and grass "roads" houses werent really numbered. had 7 deliveries took me the whole of 3 hours thats how far apart they were... 2 house was about 5 miles away from the 1st drop off. 

one of the main reasons i dislike the evening blocks... but needed some extra cash.


----------



## Movaldriver (Feb 20, 2017)

Regarding the address be visible by law, it actually used to be. Not sure about now as this was quite a while ago. I know years ago in Monterey Park, the fire department went to the city to get the law enforced because all the business names were in Vietnamese and they had issues responding to calls.


----------



## crimson.snwbnny (Nov 24, 2016)

Movaldriver said:


> Regarding the address be visible by law, it actually used to be. Not sure about now as this was quite a while ago. I know years ago in Monterey Park, the fire department went to the city to get the law enforced because all the business names were in Vietnamese and they had issues responding to calls.


not in the country here (texas) i guess.. sometimes its hammered on a telephone pole. but then next house has it on the fence and the telephone pole has some other random number. drive down some more. and this house has nothing or its on the faded mailbox.. then depending on the street the mailboxes are all across the street from the driveway so no idea with 5 acre lot is what address.. even in nice neighbors hood. got some damn shrubbery blocking the house number.. and instead of number going by 2s like 1222, 1224... it'll be like 1222, 1226, 1230..

this monday i had 11 deliveries at apartment complex where they were doing construction in every building and half the inner driveways were blocked by some kind of truck none of the buildings were numbered and all the building had the same apt numbers. usually apartment numbers start with the number of the building not this place. i spent an hour only delivered 1 packaged by sheer luck. i just took a guess at a building and the lady answered it was hers. the rest of the packages went back to the warehouse. 3 hour slot and still had 30 some packages to deliver.


----------



## Movaldriver (Feb 20, 2017)

Today was actually scary and I was tempted to take everything back and say nope. Got the route completed with only 1 NSL 2 no access, (apartment complex we're both like fort Knox) and a government office (on a Sunday) I really wish people would put business names so I wouldn't even try on a Sunday. This was deep in San Bernardino out by the airport. Not a good area for me to deliver to. I did do one to a dispensary that was funny. Couldn't go in though lol. Most houses were heavily gated and had some scary dogs too. I don't like that area at all it makes me very nervous!


----------



## adilakif (Mar 22, 2017)

tone17 said:


> Today, 3.5 hour block, 63 pax. 95 % apartments. Took me 4.75 hours. &%[email protected]!* that.


In that case I return the packages to warehouse. I don't work for free.


----------



## tone17 (Sep 9, 2016)

adilakif said:


> In that case I return the packages to warehouse. I don't work for free.


Yeah, I used to do that until I got an email about not completing blocks.


----------



## Brandon Wilson (Aug 13, 2017)

Worst block I ever had was 72 packages. The station didn't let us leave until 35 minutes into the block on top of it and the icing on the cake was that route had gps dead zones which made the app unusable. It took me damn near 5 hours to finish. 

Hilariously I had that same route a week later and finished with time to spare. Knowing where the dead zones were + using the "I'm at location but gps isn't working" option without hesitation sped me up big time.


----------



## crimson.snwbnny (Nov 24, 2016)

adilakif said:


> In that case I return the packages to warehouse. I don't work for free.


if i go over like 20-30min i dont mind because there are other days that i finish hella early. but if i know im about to go over by alot. i head back to the warehouse. i tried to get compensated for going over an hr and a half once. after telling them that my block started at 5 and warehouse didnt let us in till after 530 and first stop was like an hour away. they tried to justify that i get paid for delivering not picking up or waiting. so in my head im like BET. lol



Brandon Wilson said:


> Worst block I ever had was 72 packages. The station didn't let us leave until 35 minutes into the block on top of it and the icing on the cake was that route had gps dead zones which made the app unusable. It took me damn near 5 hours to finish.
> 
> Hilariously I had that same route a week later and finished with time to spare. Knowing where the dead zones were + using the "I'm at location but gps isn't working" option without hesitation sped me up big time.


i find this annoying when i cant find the address AT all. not that i cant physically see it but gps has me driving into dead ends or tells me to turn where there is no street. usually google maps find it but this one instance it did not. basically said no such thing. that's where the app is flawed when i try to select "cant find address" im told to attempt to find it. :l


----------



## jester121 (Sep 6, 2016)

I had one of those recently, both Support and I confirmed that the address didn't exist in that town. I figure with so many people using tablets and phones to order stuff, they fat-fingered the spelling of the address and auto-correct changed the street name to something else. 

Support messed around for a few minutes and then told me to take it back. I wrote on the box with a Sharpie so they (hopefully) didn't sent it back out blindly for re-delivery; no reason to screw over another driver.


----------



## Shangsta (Aug 15, 2016)

jester121 said:


> Support messed around for a few minutes and then told me to take it back. I wrote on the box nnwith a Sharpie so they (hopefully) didn't sent it back out blindly for re-delivery; no reason to screw over another driver.


As noble as this is. Means nothing. I had a reattempt with no apartment number. Previous driver wrote that down, I scanned it and didn't realize it until i was halfway there. Such a waste of everyone's time...

Blue vest need delivery to be attempted 3 times before they can "cancel" an order. They don't care if the address doesn't exist.


----------



## jester121 (Sep 6, 2016)

Bleh... that sucks. Something else to add to my list of grievances on the quarterly survey.


----------



## Movaldriver (Feb 20, 2017)

I.had a closed business on a Sunday morning that didn't show business in the address. I told the wh girl and she took it from the rack so they wouldn't try again until Monday


----------



## Brandon Wilson (Aug 13, 2017)

Movaldriver said:


> I.had a closed business on a Sunday morning that didn't show business in the address. I told the wh girl and she took it from the rack so they wouldn't try again until Monday


That's happens when there isn't a C on the label. Supposedly nobody knows if it's not a business without it. Amazon is still learning.


----------



## tone17 (Sep 9, 2016)

They don't care if it is a business or not. They only care that it gets attempted. I had a route on a Sunday on Las Vegas Boulevard. 10 pax to Caesars, 3 to Trump, 2 to Harrahs, these 3 were all closed according to the papers they give us on Strip routes. The "problem solver" called over a supervisor to tell me I needed to drive to each hotel, scan the boxes, and mark as business closed. If you are providing us with sheets telling us no delivery on Sunday, why force us to take them.


----------



## Brandon Wilson (Aug 13, 2017)

tone17 said:


> They don't care if it is a business or not. They only care that it gets attempted. I had a route on a Sunday on Las Vegas Boulevard. 10 pax to Caesars, 3 to Trump, 2 to Harrahs, these 3 were all closed according to the papers they give us on Strip routes. The "problem solver" called over a supervisor to tell me I needed to drive to each hotel, scan the boxes, and mark as business closed. If you are providing us with sheets telling us no delivery on Sunday, why force us to take them.


That sounds incredibly stupid. To know that the business is closed and still have you go out to them anyway is such a waste.


----------

